# Interview questions for Jesse Ketive of Emmure



## Rick (Feb 27, 2010)

Yep, he just agreed to it. They're doing Warped Tour and playing in San Antonio on July 1st so there you go. Questions anyone? 

Mods, sticky, if you may?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 27, 2010)

What made you choose the RGD for your latest LACS?
Did Ibanez ask you to endorse it, or was it your own choice?
Is this your first extended scale guitar? If not, then what others have you used?


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2010)

I like those!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 27, 2010)

Who are your influences?

Are there any other kinds of music you like to play outside of Emmure?

What are the specs of your LACS RGD?

What subjects/ideas inspire your writing process?

If there was one thing you would want a listener to get from your music, what would it be?


A question for Rick : Seriously, how do you get these interviews? Do you deal heroin to the stars or something?


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> A question for Rick : Seriously, how do you get these interviews? Do you deal heroin to the stars or something?



I do have a pretty nice stash.  

Honestly, I like doing these and getting to meet new people so I figure I'll interview any 7 string guitarist I can. Almost.


----------



## caskettheclown (Feb 27, 2010)

I would be curious to know about his take on the whole Emmure/Acacia strain thing but i'm not sure if that would be rude or not.

EDIT-I realize that the above question is not going to be asked but these should be more appropriate
How does he feel about metal music today in general? Has it progressed in a good way or is it just going down the toilet?

What amps and pedals he uses?

What would he do if he was not in a band?

Favorite hobby outside of guitar?

I like knowing weird things about people. I love guitar talk but its fun knowing what else they do in their free time


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 27, 2010)

caskettheclown said:


> I would be curious to know about his take on the whole Emmure/Acacia strain thing but i'm not sure if that would be rude or not.



It would be nice to keep things fairly chill and positive, and that kinds of question would just open up a can of worms not worth opening in an SSO interview. 

Leave the guys over at Blabbermouth or Lambgoat to deal with this "feud".


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2010)

^Yeah, I'm not asking anything about that.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 27, 2010)

I got you on these vamp!



vampiregenocide said:


> Who are your influences?


The acacia strain


vampiregenocide said:


> subjects/ideas inspire your writing process?


 The acacia strain



vampiregenocide said:


> there was one thing you would want a listener to get from your music, what would it be?


That we really like the acacia strain.

 I'm sorry I should totally get neg rep for that but I couldn't stop laughing thinking about it.  Btw I don't listen to either to be in on the fued.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 27, 2010)

How is working with the new guitar player? (ex - recon member)

When ben was in the band why didn't he also play sevens?

If you weren't playing ibanez you would play?


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 27, 2010)

How was your experience with Ibanez/LACS?


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I'm sorry I should totally get neg rep for that but I couldn't stop laughing thinking about it.  Btw I don't listen to either to be in on the fued.



It's kinda funny, I'll +rep this.


----------



## I_infect (Feb 27, 2010)

-How long have you been with Ibanez? 7 strings?
-How did you doing the promotional video for the RGD7 come about? 
-Because of the internet, the video has brought alot of attention to both Ibanez and yourself... the spotlight is on. Ibanez chose you to market to the newer metal players. How do you feel about that?
-What are your influences, and do you have any projects outside of Emmure?
-Do you have anything to say to those who would be critical of your band, or the genre you play?
-What can we look forward to from you/Emmure/Ibanez in the future?


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't really like Emmure, I just can't find the appeal of the type of music that they play. Which brings me to my question:

What made you want to play the type of music that you do?


----------



## Nats (Feb 27, 2010)

-do you really stand behind selling the boxing gloves and flannel, or do you do it "ironically" because you still know people are dumb enough to buy them?


----------



## ykcirj (Feb 28, 2010)

You should ask him if he can twist Ibanez's arm and get a fixed bridge RGD7 put into production \\\


oh yeah and I'm sure you will ask him about his setup amps/pedalboard etc


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 28, 2010)

What prompted him to go neck-thru opposed to bolt-on on his most recent LACS?


----------



## Gitte (Feb 28, 2010)

1. How many NewEra Caps does he have  I also collect those hats so thats pretty interesting 
2. How is the feeling to travel the world and play the music he loves to play?


----------



## Necky379 (Feb 28, 2010)

-what is your process for writing music?
-what setup did you use on goodbye to the gallows?
-your favorite bands?
-what other genres of music do you listen to?
-how/why did you get started playing guitar?


----------



## mlp187 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm defnitely curious about his set up. I love his tone.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Mar 1, 2010)

mlp187 said:


> I'm defnitely curious about his set up. I love his tone.



when i first saw them in (05) it was just a 6505 with a boss suppressor through a full stack of kranks lol.

I can only imagine what he uses now.

gbttg tone was BIG


----------



## Despised_0515 (Mar 1, 2010)

Please get an interview with Mike instead. He seems to be the gearhead in the band and he is the one doing all the effect leads live.
Just a thought.

Pedal Line Friday ? 2/19 ? Mike Mulholland | Effects Bay

I'd like to know what amps they use and that's about it.


----------



## noob_pwn (Mar 2, 2010)

how does he achieve the raised pitch effect he uses?


----------



## Krullnar (Mar 2, 2010)

Why?


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 2, 2010)

^Dude you are gonna get your ass banned. 

I also think a general "whats your signal chain?" question is appropriate.


----------



## barrett (Mar 2, 2010)

noob_pwn said:


> how does he achieve the raised pitch effect he uses?



digitech whammy pedal


----------



## XeoFLCL (Mar 3, 2010)

-Why did you select Ibanez Guitars over other endorsements such as ESP and Jackson? Or was there an opportunity to receive an endorsement for such companies?
-Are there any particular musicians that influence you, and possibly ones outside of the metal scene?
-How long have you been playing guitar, and what other instruments do you have experience playing?
-What guitars did you try before Ibanez sent you your first RGD, and why did you decide to stick with them?
-What's your rig setup like, and whats your favorite strings/string gauge?
-What is your view on deathcore?


----------



## bulb (Mar 3, 2010)

Jesse, post up those preshow stretch exercises you were doing, shit was crucial!!


----------



## Rick (Mar 3, 2010)

Krullnar said:


> Why?



Why interview a guy whose band is quite successful, tours constantly, sells tons of records, not to mention the chance to make a new friend? 

Beats the hell out of me.


----------



## Krullnar (Mar 3, 2010)

Rick said:


> Why interview a guy whose band is quite successful, tours constantly, sells tons of records, not to mention the chance to make a new friend?
> 
> Beats the hell out of me.



You misunderstood- that was actually my suggestion for an interview question.

I kid, don't ban me. I just registered and I really enjoy the site.


----------



## Rick (Mar 3, 2010)

Krullnar said:


> You misunderstood- that was actually my suggestion for an interview question.



My bad. 

So what's the question?


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 4, 2010)

I want to know who has the largest EGO in the band?


----------



## SerratedSkies (Mar 16, 2010)

What's the deal with your singer talking/whining throughout a lot of your music? Why not singing, or just more screaming? Breakdowns are one thing, but it's too hard for people that don't listen to Emmure to get into you guys because of all the "Won't you be my bride?" bullshit, and so on. Do you guys dislike it/have any input on it?


That's an honest question, for real, with no intention of insulting.


----------



## elscar (Mar 16, 2010)

SerratedSkies said:


> What's the deal with your singer talking/whining throughout a lot of your music? Why not singing, or just more screaming? Breakdowns are one thing, but it's too hard for people that don't listen to Emmure to get into you guys because of all the "Won't you be my bride?" bullshit, and so on. Do you guys dislike it/have any input on it?
> 
> 
> That's an honest question, for real, with no intention of insulting.



i'd be interested to hear the answer to that one too, their singer is totally what puts me off Emmure. i don't really understand the weird whiny vocals at all and i saw them live twice and his ego just put me off them completely. which is a shame because some of the songs are bouncy as hell


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 18, 2010)

What got you into 7 strings?
How long have you been using sevens in emmure? tuning?
whats your favorite baseball team?


----------



## Nats (Mar 18, 2010)

would they ever consider adding a "`" to the E in their name so they can be called Emmuray?


----------



## Nats (Mar 19, 2010)

jesse, won't, you be, my bride?!?


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 28, 2010)

Nats said:


> would they ever consider adding a "`" to the E in their name so they can be called Emmuray?



That is very creative. Plus its awesome


BTW I love your avatar....


----------



## xshreditupx (Mar 28, 2010)

ask him if its hard to write a record when the acacia strain hasnt put out anything new in a while....oops


----------



## sol niger 333 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ask him if he likes Emmure fans haha. TBH if you could ask him about how they got their tone on the new album I'd appreciate it. What amps/guitars/boosts/mics/mic pres/cabinets etc. It's crushing


----------



## dewy (Mar 29, 2010)

just fyi, for all the people asking about rigs, there was a thread on HC, some guy was apparently on tour with emmure, the rigs according to him were (for both guitarists) a pair 5150's (not sure if they're IIs or not), boosted, GEQs in the loop scooping the low mids, and really low action on the guitars to get that sort of "metallic" sound of the strings flapping around...just going off what the dude said.


----------



## GoreNotCore (Mar 29, 2010)

I hate this band alot, but this is a serious question i really want to know:

Do you personally support 2-stepping?


----------



## Nats (Apr 3, 2010)

is it hard feuding with a band that is infinitely much better than yours?


----------



## pirateparty (Apr 15, 2010)

GoreNotCore said:


> I hate this band alot, but this is a serious question i really want to know:
> 
> Do you personally support 2-stepping?


----------



## Nats (Apr 15, 2010)

anotherday anotherday anotherday anotherday


----------



## natspotats (Apr 15, 2010)

whats his favorite food and drink?


----------



## Rick (Apr 15, 2010)

Nats said:


> would they ever consider adding a "`" to the E in their name so they can be called Emmuray?





Nats said:


> is it hard feuding with a band that is infinitely much better than yours?



Wow, seriously, we get it. You don't like Emmure. Stop wasting your time and posting these stupid questions, just makes you look like a douchebag.


----------



## natspotats (Apr 19, 2010)

another question, if thats legal.

would they consider trying some more solo type stuff on future albums?


----------



## alexmurphy (Apr 28, 2010)

One of my favorite bands...This might not sound like a legitimate question, but i honestly want to know.

*WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO YOUR MUSIC??*

Their first CD (the EP) was great, Goodbye to the Gallows was also very good. The Respect Issue was a step down, but respectable to me. Felony...I can't even listen to it. I love the lyrics but so much has changed. Their tone is too canny, the playing is sloppy...

I guess a civilized way to ask this would be as follows:
What did you plan on changing for the cd Felony, and how do you think it affected your fan-base? 

I also want to know what their plans are for future CDs


EDIT - didn't realize this thread was from a while back, sorry about the thread bump


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 28, 2010)

he hasn't done the interview yet so is'all good.


----------



## espn (Jun 18, 2010)

Really want to know - what amps did they use while recording "The respect issue" ?Huge aggressive guitar sound, love it


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 18, 2010)

how they think about the deathcore/hardcore fans that dont respect any other form of metal =)

cause we only have those around here


----------



## Nats (Jul 8, 2010)

If your tour bus left point A at 3pm traveling an average speed of 75mph to point B that is 892 miles away, and Suicide Silence's tour bus left the same club at 1pm the same day but traveled an average speed of 95mph, who would reach point B first?


----------



## afireinside3241 (Jul 16, 2010)

When is this interview actually going to be posted?


----------



## Dark_Matter (Jul 16, 2010)

Nats said:


> anotherday anotherday anotherday anotherday


when they did that song he just went "rarrarrarrar" when that part came up lol

I had to watch these guys because whitechapel was next and i was already right in the middle all the way at the front barrier thing. 
Ill admit they were better than bring me the horizon.


----------



## Nats (Jul 16, 2010)

Dark_Matter said:


> when they did that song he just went "rarrarrarrar" when that part came up lol
> 
> I had to watch these guys because whitechapel was next and i was already right in the middle all the way at the front barrier thing.
> Ill admit they were better than bring me the horizon.



It's pretty hard to be worse than BMTH. 

I'm going to warped tour on Sun. I'm gonna propose to my gf during the Won't you be my bride part right in the middle of all the crab dancing. It's going to be uber romantic


----------



## Rick (Jul 16, 2010)

afireinside3241 said:


> When is this interview actually going to be posted?



It hasn't happened yet, I was planning on doing it at the San Antonio show but I was in Florida for a family thing. When they come back through (whenever that is), it'll take place.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 16, 2010)

Did you always dream of Wig-Slamming?


----------



## TreWatson (Jul 16, 2010)

why yall fools gotta rock fitteds?

totally jockin my steez dawg!

(Og course I'm joking)


----------



## Nats (Dec 17, 2010)

Is your band for real or do you consider yourselves the heavy metal equivalent of Weird Al Yankovich?


----------



## Nats (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Nats (Dec 17, 2010)

Seriously?


----------



## Shinto (Dec 17, 2010)

Dunno if it has been posted yet, but:
how did you feel when you were asked (if you were) by Ibanez to demo the RGD?


----------

